# Smallest ac motor for 100hp



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Wrong question

Torque is related to weight 
Power is more about the speed you can spin it

If you can spin it real fast - then there are some very light weight motors that can develop 100 hp

Look up RC aircraft motors


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Duncan said:


> Wrong question
> 
> Torque is related to weight
> Power is more about the speed you can spin it


I agree that weight depends mostly on torque, but since any motor has speed limitations the question is still valid. The builder just needs to recognize that the motor must run within a specific speed range to produce its maximum power, and understand the consequences of supporting that speed (in power supply, and in gearing). It's also critical to understand the difference between a peak power that can only be attained briefly, and a continuous power rating which can be sustained.


----------



## rancid0076 (Aug 2, 2012)

Not needing 100hp all the time ,


----------

